# Just Plain Duke #1 GOODGUY*****



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Completed swap with Duke, all went well, very happy with the trade, He is class act, #1 all the way.
Thanks for the fine swap.
Bugar


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

ill second that,as ive just completed one with him also,very nice guy a pleasure to communicate with


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to the both of you!!!
Yup, these two guys are also top notch!!!!


----------

